# The Ancient Paths (OOC)



## hippocrachus (May 10, 2006)

Don't Panic!

If this is the best Legildur's "Touch-of-Death" can throw at us, we have clear skies and calm seas ahead  

I have all of your loot saved to a document file, so nothing in the game is lost.
Does everyone have a saved copy of their character sheets?

I'm going to wait until everyone checks in before starting up a new Rogue's Gallery and IC thread.


----------



## Legildur (May 10, 2006)

I'm here, but my character wasn't saved anywhere else   

Mind you, I could reinvent the wheel fairly easily once I get home tonight.

In fact, I can't even remember his character name off the top of my head.... so I can't even Google it to see if it is cached anywhere!... Dowkran, Dowran, Dowkan ..... ahhhh!!!


----------



## hippocrachus (May 10, 2006)

I believe it was Dowkan, but I read a name like Meira in the background, so I figured the name was still a work in progress...

I tried the Google cache trick last night, to see if anything could be saved, but no go, I'm afraid.
I tried again this morning just to be on the safe side and turned up nothing.

I believe ae1vart0n joined the forums _after_ the turn of the year. I'm not sure if his profile was lost or not.
Waiting for everybody to check in will give me enough time to write up some story posts for the new IC thread at least.


----------



## Majin (May 10, 2006)

I'm here. I'll be getting in touch with him later tonight, so we'll work things out then. I do have a saved version of my character sheet, sans any loot that I didn't start with. At least I have my current spells listed somewhere else, so that's a plus, though my sheet I'll have to format again methinks.  :\


----------



## Dhes (May 10, 2006)

Hrolf reporting for duty sir.
I’ll put my character up on the Rogue Gallery, just need to add 1 lvl.
I still have the loot list so no loss there. I still need to update it; take Verbatim out and put Legildur’s character in.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 11, 2006)

Good news all around!

I'm fast-forwarding the party to the next day, after the battle with Slazzik and his lackeys and after everyone has gotten the rest they so desperately needed.
That will make it Day VI.
Because the XP from the mini-boss fight is only being split three ways...everyone leveled. Ding!

Majin:
Every scroll in Nae'talis' possession has been mysteriously written into his spellbook. Identifying the three scrolls from the memphit's chest would only take a quick Read Magic.
Same thing for all scrolls from now on. You can attempt to "Lure" identify magical items with a Spellcraft check (DC 25, I think...?).

Dhes:
Because of Hrolf's zealous following of Tyr, the god has granted him an extra 1st Level Spell Slot. It acts just as a Pearl of Power of 1st Level, but without the burdensome pearl.

Ae1vart0n:
Don't forget your +2 competence bonus to Sense Motive when you level Hildor in lieu of his "epiphany."

Legildur:
I'm going to leave the +1 Frosty Dwarven Waraxe up to Hildor to get to your character in-game.

This is definitely a high-powered campaign. Considering the adventure is only meant to take the party from 1st Level to 3rd Level and isn't even halfway done...
There were some outrageous ELs in this first part. I'll just say it's a good thing nobody tried to run from any of the battles


----------



## Legildur (May 11, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Legildur:
> I'm going to leave the +1 Frosty Dwarven Waraxe up to Hildor to get to your character in-game.



Okay, I think I need some clarification here......

Dowkan took the breastplate and 2 potions of Cure Light Wounds instead of the masterwork dwarven waraxe.  Are you saying he should change that now?

Should he be starting at 3rd level instead of 2nd?

Is the FR regional feat (Bullheaded) a bonus feat, or just an option for a general feat that is only available at 1st level? (forgive my FR ignorance)


----------



## hippocrachus (May 11, 2006)

Nope, not saying that at all.
The breastplate and 2 potions are part of Dowkan's regional starting gear. It's ultimately your choice which of the two options you pick. It just makes sense that you take the armor and potions.

Yes, start Dowkan at 3rd Level. I'd still like you to take maximum 1st level starting gold (I think the magical axe will be compensation enough) to keep things even among the new and the old.

Bullheaded is an extra feat in addition to your class and level feats. A present I gifted to the others at the start of the campaign that I won't hold you from.
By the Book, Regional feats can only be taken at 1st Level in place of another feat.

This adventure is predominately hack'n'slash, so I mean for you to put those extra buffs to good use. I don't wanna run a munchin campaign, so you can expect your enemies' power to counter yours effectively.


----------



## Legildur (May 11, 2006)

I think I've got all of that.  I was/am mostly confused about the magical waraxe.  Are you saying that he gets a +1 Frost waraxe?  Or do you have another one in mind? (just thinking about what to put in the character sheet).


----------



## hippocrachus (May 11, 2006)

The waraxe belonged to our former tank. A result of the powerful magic flowing within the dungeon.
You won't start out with it right away, but plan your purchases around it, as you will have it before the party moves further into the dungeon.


----------



## Legildur (May 11, 2006)

I think it is all fine now.

[SBLOCK=Dowkan]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Dowkan
[B]Class:[/B] Ftr3
[B]Race:[/B] Shield Dwarf (Spine of the World)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Moradin

[B]Str:[/B] 17 +3 (13p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 36 (1d12+2d10+9)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3  (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20ft     [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1  (4p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Poison/Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B]  6 -2  (0p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +2    +2    +0    +0    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +3          +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +2          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +1    +2    +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]

Melee:
dwarven waraxe (1H)       +8     1d10+4     20x3
dwarven waraxe (2H)       +8     1d10+5     20x3
throwing axe              +7     1d6+3      20x2
gauntlet, spiked        +6     1d4+3     20x3

Ranged:
throwing axe              +6     1d6+3      20x2
sling                     +5     1d4+3      20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Chondathan, Dwarven, Terran, Undercommon.

[B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision 60ft, Stonecunning, Weapon familiarity, Stability,
+2 racial bonus against poison, spells, and spell-like effects, +1 racial
bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids, +4 Dodge bonus to AC
against giant types, +2 racial bonus to Appraise and craft checks for
stone and metal, proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with
all armor (light, medium, and heavy armor) and all shields (including tower
shields), Axe Focus (Ex), cannot be Shaken.

[B]Feats:[/B] Axe Focus, Bullheaded, Cleave, Endurance, Power Attack.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise (stone & metal)   0    +2    +2    +4
Climb                      6    +3          +9
Knowledge (dungeoneering)  5    +2          +7
Jump                       6    +3          +9
Search (stonework)         0    +2    +2    +4
Spot (cc)                 1    +1          +2
Survival (underground)     0    +1    +2    +3
Swim                       6    +3   -12    -3


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Frost Waraxe     x,xxxgp   8lb
Sling                     0gp    0lb
Sling bullets (10)        1sp    5lb
Throwing Axe              8gp    2lb
Gauntlet, spiked      5gp    1lb

Masterwork Breastplate   200gp   30lb
Heavy wooden shield       7gp   10lb

2x Potion Cure Light Wounds

Backpack                  2gp    2lb
Bedroll                   1sp    5lb
Grappling hook            1gp    4lb
Belt pouch                1gp  0.5lb
100ft silk rope          20gp   10lb
Waterskin                 1gp    4lb
Whetstone                 2cp    1lb
Rations, trail (7)      3.5gp   7lb
Explorer's outfit         0gp    0lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]89.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 4pp 1gp 2sp 2cp 4pp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                86   173   260   260   1300

[B]Age:[/B] 54
[B]Height:[/B] 4'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 180lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] brown
[B]Hair:[/B] brown
[B]Skin:[/B] deep tan
```
*Appearance:* Nothing really stands out to distinguish Dowkan from many other dwarves.  The deep tanned skin framed by his dark brown hair and beard and brown eyes are typical of many of his race.  His equipment marks him as a warrior, particularly the finely crafted waraxe that rests across his back.  The plain grey tunic mostly covered by the breastplate armor and matching breeches ending in a pair of sturdy boots.  He walks with a slight limp, favoring the right leg for those observant enough to notice such detail.

*Background:* Dowkan spent much of his adolescence exploring his homeland and some of the deeper cave systems.  Though, being slightly short of temper and not overly popular at the best of times, much of this was carried out in isolation.  As his ability and confidence grew, he gradually ranged farther from home and learned more of the deeper cave systems, often encountering some of the longer range reconaissance patrols of his homeland.  Some of these patrols even took him along and taught him how to use the weapons and armor familiar to all dwarves.  He took a particular liking to the waraxe, admiring it's shape, style and the damage it could deal out in trained hands.

One unfortunate event turned his life upside down.  Dowkan convinced a small group of friends, including a cousin, to join him exploring a distant cave system.  To reach it required some overland travel.  A day out from from the Clan, the group was ambushed by some Hobgoblin raiders seeking to capture some dwarven slaves.  Outnumbered and with no chance to fight their way out, Dowkan fought fiendishly, but fell helping defend his friends.  After 2 days, he woke to find most of the others gone, and another dead dwarf.

On return to the Clan, he was held to blame for leading the others astray.  The recriminations from even his own family and his own guilt grew too strong and he chose to leave his home rather than live as an outsider amongst his own people.  In his own mind he had some ridiculous notion of freeing those friends who may have been captured and exacting a bloody revenge on the raiders.  But without any real knowledge of what he was seeking, Dowkan left some days later without a word.

In all, his travels took him nearly 50 miles from the Spine of the World.  His encounters along the way were generally neither overly exciting or dangerous.  However, one enounter with two bandits near the Hill of Vengor did allow him to vent some frustration at his plight and resulted in a gashed calf on his right leg that has left him with a slight limp, but in much better shape than the bandits.

Finally Dowkan reached Silverymoon, and is now, temporarily at least, an axe for hire in the service of the Temple of Tyr.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Legildur (May 11, 2006)

Quick question, how do you calculate Hit Points past 1st level?


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2006)

Hipp has gone to bed for the night but I can help you out. It is 75% of your hit die each level. If 75% of your hit die does not calculate out evenly, then starting with second level on up, take low/high/low/high/etc. for that value and then add your Con bonus (if any). For instance, wizards always take 3 hp + con bonus. A rogue would alternate from 2nd level on with 4/5/4/5/etc.


----------



## Legildur (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Majin.  I pretty much have Dowkan sorted now and could enter the game at any point.  I just have some minor things to clean up at a later stage.

Hipp, see spoiler above to double check some things.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 11, 2006)

The breastplate you get from regional gear isn't masterwork. Other than that, I can't see anything amiss. I'll look at it with more finality when I get home from work today.
200 miles from the Spine of the World to Silverymoon may be a bit steep, but the mountain range is large.

Majin, have you heard anything from ae1vart0n?
And do we have any assurances that the May update will pull through? I don't want to start a new IC thread and Rogue's Gallery if it is just going to be lost....


----------



## Legildur (May 11, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> The breastplate you get from regional gear isn't masterwork. Other than that, I can't see anything amiss. I'll look at it with more finality when I get home from work today.
> 200 miles from the Spine of the World to Silverymoon may be a bit steep, but the mountain range is large.
> 
> Majin, have you heard anything from ae1vart0n?
> And do we have any assurances that the May update will pull through? I don't want to start a new IC thread and Rogue's Gallery if it is just going to be lost....



H, I took the liberty of using part/most of my starting gold to make it masterwork quality.  No big dramas if you want it changed.

As for the distance... that was simply an uneducated guess, as I've never dealt with FR before.. let alone seen a map.  Happy to adjust it to a figure you think reasonable (if it matters that is).

Personally, as much as I want to start playing, I would wait to hear what they have to say about the 8 May backup.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 11, 2006)

That's fine. I'm withholding quite a bit of coin from you, so just pay the difference between a Breastplate and a Masterwork Breastplate.

50 miles is probably a safer estimate. Not a big deal, really.
How much do you know about the Forgotten Realms setting?

We should know soon, I hope?


----------



## Legildur (May 11, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> That's fine. I'm withholding quite a bit of coin from you, so just pay the difference between a Breastplate and a Masterwork Breastplate.



Yep, that's what I did.



			
				hippocrachus said:
			
		

> How much do you know about the Forgotten Realms setting?



Ahhhmmm, that it tends to be a little more high-powered than general 3.5E, that there is a Spine of the World, regional feats, and anything I may have accidentally gleaned from these boards over the years..... Aside from that, precious little.  I hope that won't be a problem?


----------



## hippocrachus (May 11, 2006)

It won't be a problem, but names and places will be hard for you to follow, I would assume.
If you have any questions as the story progresses, just ask. You can plan to learn something about Faerun in this campaign


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2006)

Alright, I've gotten my sheet updated to level 3 with Nae'talis, but the same as other games, I think it's best to still wait a day or two to see about that backup situation...

I didn't adjust my gold, because I wasn't sure how that was going to end up being split, with Belgal being gone now, and our special circumstances, etc. Regardless, I figure I had at least 100 gp to spend, so I went and summoned myself up a familiar. I'll work it into the first IC post I get out when the time comes. I figure he'd need some sort of replacement for Belgal, emotional or otherwise, as the case may be, so enter the raven.


----------



## Legildur (May 11, 2006)

Hippocrachus, et al,

I've built Dowkan (dwarf fighter) as a fairly typical meat shield (reasonable AC and hits hard).  However, there are so many options with feats and styles nowadays that makes me think that perhaps he could be better tailored to this campaign in some way.

If there will be a typical threat or environment that we are working in that I should take into account then let me know.  Otherwise Dowkan will just Cleave away!

Legildur


----------



## hippocrachus (May 12, 2006)

Dowkan:
Should have 34 Hit Points
Also speaks Chondathan (Regional Language)
Should probably only have 4pp 1gp 2sp 8cp, but I'll let you have that extra day of trail rations for free ('cause I'm feeling generous  ) so don't worry about it.

Everything else looks good, Legildur.
I have a lot of experience playing dwarven fighters. My last dwarven fighter made it to epic level.
Having a high INT may be unnecessary, but it serves its purpose. Weapon Specialization is definitely the way to go.

More to come in a few minutes concerning the Rogue's Gallery and IC Thread.


----------



## Legildur (May 12, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Dowkan:
> Should have 34 Hit Points
> Also speaks Chondathan (Regional Language)
> Should probably only have 4pp 1gp 2sp 8cp, but I'll let you have that extra day of trail rations for free ('cause I'm feeling generous  ) so don't worry about it.
> ...



36 hit points is right, if you accept the racial subsitution 1st level (from Races of Stone).  Grants Axe Focus (Ex) [weapon focus with all axe weapons) and Knowledge (dungeoneering) as a class skill.  The dwarf fighter Dowkan will be replacing used the same subsitution level.  It's also why I was asking about the campaign a little (deliberately haven't read the IC thread) as the racial subs level at Ftr2 grants +2 damage bonus to racial enemies (replaces bonus feat).



			
				hippocrachus said:
			
		

> I have a lot of experience playing dwarven fighters. My last dwarven fighter made it to epic level.
> Having a high INT may be unnecessary, but it serves its purpose. Weapon Specialization is definitely the way to go.
> 
> More to come in a few minutes concerning the Rogue's Gallery and IC Thread.



Yeah, Wpn Spec definately the goal here.  As for Int, I was leaving myself an option for Combat Expertise.  And if you have 13 Int, you may as well have 14 Int and gain the extra skill points.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 12, 2006)

Ah, okay, our other tank did the same. I don't have the Races of Stone splat book, so if you take anything else from there, just outline it for me.

Good plan.


----------



## Legildur (May 12, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Ah, okay, our other tank did the same. I don't have the Races of Stone splat book, so if you take anything else from there, just outline it for me.
> 
> Good plan.



Yeah, sorry.  I really should have checked with you.  I just assumed that since the other tank had it that it was fair game.  In future, I'll certainly run anything past you if it is from outside PHB.

And I forgot to mention in the previoous response that the racial sub level grants d12 HD rather than the d10 HD for fighters.

Looking forward to the game!


----------



## hippocrachus (May 12, 2006)

Rogue's Gallery is up!
IC Thread is up!

Hold off on posting in the IC Thread just yet. I still have to work on Hildor's intro and Dowkan's intro.
Everybody post their character sheets when they get the chance.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 12, 2006)

Get your game on  

Any questions you have, you can direct here or to me personally through e-mail.

Current Party Status:
Day VI
Hrolf - Full Health
Nae'talis - Full Health
Hildor - Full Health
Dowkan - Full Health

Loot List
- (2) Coin sized emeralds
- (2) Small rubies
- Fingernail sized sapphire
- Uncut diamond
- (3) Arcane scrolls (Hold Portal, Arcane Lock, & Darkness)
- Ring set with gray onyx (unidentified)
- Large wooden shield (unidentified)
- (3) Outer God Holy Symbols
- A gnarled orange wand (unidentified)
- A set of bracers (unidentified)
- A large pearl (unidentified)

Platinum - 7
Gold - 834
Silver - 860
Copper - 1047


----------



## Legildur (May 12, 2006)

Dowkan posted in Rogues Gallery with minor amendments in line with H's comments.

EDit: H, what would be a suitable starting weapon for Dowkan given he didn't purchase a waraxe at all based on your advice?  Should I adjust his starting equipment to take a plain battle-axe??


----------



## hippocrachus (May 12, 2006)

For the sake of the story, you can have him carry a dwarven waraxe the mercenaries are lending him for the time being.
Unless you wanted to get into two-weapon fighting  
Imagine the damage you could deal...


----------



## Legildur (May 12, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> For the sake of the story, you can have him carry a dwarven waraxe the mercenaries are lending him for the time being.
> Unless you wanted to get into two-weapon fighting
> Imagine the damage you could deal...



And would take!!!  I think that as the tank that I need to stick with a shield.


----------



## ae1vart0n (May 13, 2006)

Checkin in.  Yeh, my account was wiped and recreated, and I'm working on restoring the levels to Hildor and stuff.  Will try to get everything up and running again by tommorrow midday sometime.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 15, 2006)

Legildur:
For all intents and purposes, Dowkan only knows the bare minimum and what little he's gathered from the small talk around the camp fire, this way you don't need to know anything specific.
You're here with a group of mercenaries numbering about 25. The Tyrrans number about 75 infantry.
To keep from scaring anyone off, the commanders avoided allowing the mercenaries from seeing the devastation in Silverdown.


----------



## Legildur (May 15, 2006)

Ah good.  Okay, but he knows that he is in the employment of the church of Tyr though?  And that they are searching for something, but he doesn't know what.....


----------



## hippocrachus (May 15, 2006)

Yup, his supper is definitely brought to him by the Church of Tyr


----------



## ae1vart0n (May 16, 2006)

Legildur, your signature is scaring me.  Majin could get ideas.


----------



## Majin (May 16, 2006)

Way ahead of him


----------



## Legildur (May 16, 2006)

ae1vart0n said:
			
		

> Legildur, your signature is scaring me.  Majin could get ideas.



LOL! happened in a live game last year.  It's stuck with me ever since.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 19, 2006)

Dhes is still experiencing technical difficulties.
I was hoping he would have a chance to be more involved with the introductions between the new and old characters, but I figured out a ploy that will make just as if he was never there...

In the mean time, Dowkan, Hildor, and Nae'talis should head outside.


----------



## Legildur (May 23, 2006)

When Father Braggi told Dowkan 'the Wizard hired you', did he mean Nae'talis?  Or is there another wizard that he was referring to?


----------



## hippocrachus (May 23, 2006)

Definitely Nae'talis.


----------



## Legildur (May 26, 2006)

Guys, looking through the loot list above, I see that someone would have to be carrying an 'unidentified large wooden shield'.  Dowkan happens to be carrying a 'large wooden shield', but I can assure you it is completely identified and not worth very much.  If someone is using the shield you found (or intends to) just let me know here, otherwise throw something at me IC.   

Hippocrachus, you didn't say what the gp limit of Silverdown is?  My guess is that it isn't particularly high.

Edit: Okay, Majin can handle the axe swap on the morning of day 7 then.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 26, 2006)

At the moment, there isn't a limit. That is to say, seeing is how there aren't any shops set up yet, buying and selling things will be handled on a case by case basis.
Syrriel is a Harper bard and you will probably be dealing with her the most. I'm going to throw in a dwarf smith from the mercenaries to help her get a shop set up. The clerics of Tyr will be able to provide you with small order divine gizmos and potions.
When buying and selling things, I'll give you guys the option of RPing your transactions or just sort of winging it. Either way, you might be able to buy or sell things for more or less than what the items are actually worth.
Your character's Charisma score will greatly effect the end result. I wouldn't recommend Dowkan or Hildor making your transactions  
For example: in the case of the clerics of Tyr, Hrolf will probably be able to catch a better deal than Nae'talis, for obvious reasons.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 29, 2006)

Morning of Day VII

Syrriel's place will end up being the magic shop.
The inn nextdoor currently being used as the headquarters for the Tyrran legion will become the command center for the guard of Silverdown.
The smithy across the street will be the smithy you'll want to go to for arms and armor.
The former Church of Helm is now the Temple of Tyr.
There are a few other buildings that haven't been completely destroyed. The largest will slowly grow into an inn where the party should look to stay in for now on while in Silverdown. Nothing fancy. Remember that the town was recently razed.
Commerce will trickle in slowly, so food and other goods will be hard to come by for the first few days.
There is a well in the middle of the street between the magic shop and smithy.

Anything I'm forgetting?
Don't feel rushed and be prepared to just wait a few days until things are better situated in Silverdown. I'll fast-forward the party a few days to when something important happens, but it shouldn't be long. The Tyrrans and mercenaries are very proactive.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 5, 2006)

Day XV

~ Ancient Paths Loot List ~

- (2) Coin sized emeralds
- (2) Small rubies
- Fingernail sized sapphire
- Uncut diamond
- Ring set with gray onyx (Protection +1)
- Large wooden shield (+1)
- (3) Outer God Holy Symbols
- A gnarled orange wand (Magic Missile 32 charges 1st) (Gluhchux)
- A set of bracers (Armor +1)
- A Pearl of Power (1st Level)

Potions
- Cure Light Wounds

Platinum - 7
Gold - 1391
Silver - 868
Copper - 1047


----------



## Legildur (Jun 14, 2006)

H, they can sweat it out for a day.  Dowkan assumes that they are perfectly safe where they are and that they still have a bit of time before they leave.  Besides, the wall needs building.

Guys, what about allocating the treasure identified by Syrriel?


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry for the confusion guys.
Dowkan is following "Hrolf." I didn't in fact force Hrolf into doing anything Dhes didn't want him to do, because the "Hrolf" in question is not the Hrolf controlled by Dhes  
The only character I've taken "control" of is Dowkan, and only because I think Dowkan would at least follow "Hrolf" to the edge of town to make sure "Hrolf" was actually leaving before raising an alarm. Dowkan doesn't have to follow "Hrolf" any further than that of course.
The "Dowkan" Nae'talis and Hildor are having the pleasure of dealing with is not the Dowkan controlled by Legildur.
Clear as mud? The rest of the adventure isn't any better  

Again, I plan to move as fast as I can to have you guys back in the caves before the end of the week. I'm going on a camping trip this weekend, and I'd like to have everything wrapped-up in Silverdown by then.


----------



## ae1vart0n (Jun 14, 2006)

Hildor isn't concerned with money at the moment.  If Dowkan and Hrolf want to split up the armor/defense stuff that'd make sense.  Nae'talis took the pearl earlier.  Probably ought to pass the holy symbols around to those with charisma first.  I can only image them being used to bluff our way through something.

I'm confused as to what happened to the scroll, key and dagger.  Hildor would like to keep the dagger and key at least.

And Hildor stayed in his cell, so if Hrolf counts 3, there must be another imposter.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 14, 2006)

Braggi took the scroll and key from his backpack to examine it and figure out what it does. When he discovers what the items do/were intended for, it will help clear-up Hildor's reputation. Because the key is not actually Ali'Shaun's *cough* I mean "Mars'" means of contacting Hildor, Braggi will have to place a sort of psychic block on Hildor to prevent Mars' magical _sendings_ from bothering the unfortunate rogue. I'm not quite sure what is entailed in blocking that sort of thing, but there has to be some way, otherwise any old wizard could harass everybody he meets on the street  

As to the purchases Hrolf made, what exactly were they?
The Temple of Tyr in Silverdown has a limited supply of 1st through 3rd level divine potions and scrolls. They might carry a few odds and ends above that, but it might depend on what you're looking for.
Hrolf can be sure that his purchases raised a few eyebrows. What would he need of all of those things if he wasn't leaving Silverdown anytime soon...

I'd just like to make it very clear to everyone that you are more than free to backtrack to a pervious post to better resolve it/act out how your character would react. Nothing is set in stone until you've had your say.
Dhes and Legildur both live in time-zones far different from the rest of ours, and often times lots of things happen to leave them in the dust. But it's just dust. Not stone


----------



## Legildur (Jun 15, 2006)

I had to read through the IC thread twice, but I finally worked out what was going on.  Probably unfortunately for Dowkan, he would simply continue to follow Hrolf rather than return to raise the alarm as he was hired to protect the cleric, and that would be tough to do if he were to return to Silverdown to raise the alarm.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 15, 2006)

Dhes, let me know what of the gear Hrolf would like.  Obviously Dowkan has a keen interest in the wooden shield, but as Dowkan came on the scene after that, then he has little claim to it.  Similarly for the ring of protection, which anyone could use.


----------



## Majin (Jun 15, 2006)

Nae'talis had earlier claimed the pearl and the wand, and I figure the bracers or sort of a wizard-only deal, so I figure it would be best he get them. Since he's getting so much, (gotta love killing those wizard monsters.  ) it would be a bit much to take everything, so the ring can certainly go to someone else, whoever would like it.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey Dhes,

Did you leave your browser opened on a reply for the IC thread?

Because, the current message #248 is not what got delivered to my e-mail address through the subscription to the thread. 

Legildur


----------



## Dhes (Jun 25, 2006)

Ahh lol no sorry.. I was typing up a post for a other game.. and I always do that in Word, and then I copy past them into ENworld… so I post here, but really didn’t look at what I was pasting.. 
So you get a E-mail with my post but no my edit 10 sec later..


----------



## Legildur (Jun 26, 2006)

Ah, I see, I see.  And are you a Dutchman?  If so, my commiserations on the result against Portugal.

<edit> And I'm wearing black today.  Not because Australia lost, but in recognition of the death of the art of refereeing.....


----------



## ae1vart0n (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm going on vacation Wednsday through Sunday, and will be unable to post.  I'll try to reply before I leave tomorrow.  Suffice it to say, Hildor would follow quietly and participate in battles in the usual manner, but will not speak, join any new organizations or do anything to annoy the Tyrrans.  Otherwise, Hipp or Majin may post Hildor's actions.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 27, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Ah, I see, I see.  And are you a Dutchman?  If so, my commiserations on the result against Portugal.
> 
> <edit> And I'm wearing black today.  Not because Australia lost, but in recognition of the death of the art of refereeing.....




Yes I’m semi Dutch, but don’t really mind that they didn’t make it. In some way it’s nice that it’s over because now people can talk about something else than football. 

You guys lost because you have/had a Dutch coach, and if you want to talk about bad refereeing it was the US and Holland in their last match that got reamed (lol most card ever in a world cup..)


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 30, 2006)

If Dhes has no complaints, I will move Hrolf, Hildor, and Nae'talis along to Syrriel's shop as soon as Nae'talis finishes his exchange with Wizzop...

Bare with me Legildur  
I know pushing Dowkan 8 hours ahead of the others has slowed things down for you (so the others can catch up), but remember the dream he had in the portal room. It will come in handy in the future


----------



## Legildur (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey, that's no problem at all.  Still watching


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm experiencing some technical difficulties concerning the interweb at home. I guess it's good the threads have been quiet all weekend...


----------



## ae1vart0n (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm back.  Don't have time to read all the posts at lunch.  Will post when I get off work (7PM EST).  Sorry for the wait.


----------



## Dhes (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry for the drop of, but I had to do most of my enworld reading on my mobile phone. I’m de-installing vista tomorrow so most stuff should be back to normal.


----------



## ae1vart0n (Jul 4, 2006)

http://www.macvista.org

Describe Vista on a Mac as a "well lubed shaft".


----------



## Dhes (Jul 11, 2006)

Ae1vart0n; I don’t get it, Hildor has an average wisdom and a higher than average intelligence. But I for one don’t get his actions in your last few posts. 

Hildor is the accused here,  Hrolf is not looking for his trust, (I can’t really see how he got that from my posts) the only thing Hrolf is doing; is that he is trying to get some kind of information out of Hildor that would help him when he has to face judgment, and he’s looking for some sign that Tyr, the Tyrrans and/or the regent is being threatened. For the sake of the party and the game, Hrolf has been pretty nice. (it would never be my intention to hurt or breakup the party.)

Hildor’s silence is not really helping. Hildor didn’t really score any points with his action or in-actions in the cave, the little play he put on with the key REALLY didn’t help, and is semi’confession to father Braggi more or less nailed shut his coffin. In all fairness, the only  reason why Hrolf isn’t striking him down where he stands/sits, is because he’s a follower of Tyr (so Hildor needs to be judged first and have the opportunity to SPEAK in his defense) and we would lose a party member. 

I know that sounds a bit strong, I don’t think it would ever come to that. But I do feel that we are creating a lot of party conflict about nothing, we could drag this out indefinitely where Hrolf is screaming at Hildor, and Hildor just sits there like a stone looking at his plate and not saying anything.


----------



## ae1vart0n (Jul 13, 2006)

The thing with the key was a bit of a misunderstanding, and it did not help.  Part of that is my inexperience with PbP and this style of gaming, and part of it is my own lack of social skills.

Hildor's silence is not a mistake, he was intended to be a very quiet character.  He hasn't said a thing yet that didn't get him in trouble, though he's spoken anyway on multiple occasions.  When he's cornered.  If you corner him you'll probably get a conversation.  The current situation at the table will probably motivate a conversation, we just have to play at it a while.  He wasn't cornered when Hrolf sat down, but when he was ordered to stay, that touched a nerve.  Give it a minute and you'll have a speech.

He's not going to be happy with Hrolf when he speaks though.  He's never liked the law, and he's leaning away from good.  Dowkan has potential, but he's new and just replaced the only person in the party Hildor thought he could get along with.  Nae'talis has potential in the future, but not until Hildor has totally slipped away from good.

On his path to neutral, he's at the point where he doesn't care much about others.  From his point of view everyone he's met has betrayed him, been betrayed by him or both.  That's messing with his emotional state and he's not thinking clearly.


----------



## Dhes (Jul 13, 2006)

Question?  When did Hrolf order Hildor to stay? Or do you mean, the fact that he was arrested?

Anyway, the part with the key should not really be that much of a problem …if you felt that something went wrong there, you could always have posted a retraction, if you want I can just make Hrolf forget that is happened and we can go on like it never happened. (if Hippocrachus is ok with that, that is.) 

Hrolf is past the point of pushing Hildor, he made a effort to get him to talk and help him get out of trouble. (like the white cloaks say, “A man can never be so fare into the shadow that he can’t find the light again.”) At the moment Hrolf is at the point where he thinks that Hildor doesn’t want help and doesn’t want to help the party/Tyrrens, in Hrolf’s eyes this makes Hildor a threat to Tyr.  (but only I minor one because he doesn’t hold Hildor in high regard)


----------



## ae1vart0n (Jul 14, 2006)

Hrolf told Hildor to "sit back down", and I interpreted that as an order.

I don't want to retract it, I just gotta learn from it.  I'll have to add reading comprehension to inexperience and lack of social skills on my list of things to improve.

Hildor doesn't want to help the party or the Tyrrans.  Why should he?  For now he will come along for the purpose of redeeming himself with the Tyrrans, though it's been pointed out that it would make some sense for him to just sneak away.  I'll have to come up with another reason when that is resolved, if a reason doesn't present itself.

I do appreciate Hrolf's effort to help Hildor.  Hildor is intelligent, but not charismatic.  He does recognize the gesture, but doesn't understand Hrolf's point of view.  My most recent post is my attempt to get Hildor to respond to the gesture despite this.  If it's too little too late, so be it.  The characters aren't exactly built to get along in the long run.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 15, 2006)

You still with us, Legildur?
I really don't want to keep you waiting, so I'm going to fast forward Dowkan to town.
The others will still be in their trial, with a "DO NOT DISTURB" sign on the door, this way Majin, Dhes, and ae1vart0n can act out the trial on their timeline without it clashing with yours.
When you get to Silverdown, Braggi and a great many Tyrrans will be gone. I'm developing a little sidebar objective for Dowkan to complete while traveling with the others, but whether or not he (accepts it/is informed about it) will depend on you...
Without Braggi there to make sure Dowkan keeps his word, I want Dowkan to have another reason to stick around in case he doesn't feel Hrolf is important enough.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 16, 2006)

OOC: Yeah, I'm definately still here.  I'm subscribed to the thread, so I've been following everything as it happens.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2006)

Neutral News, guys!
ae1vart0n is leaving the game... I'll let him make it official...
We've orchestrated his departure behind the scenes to insure a smooth transition between him and the newest member of the team, kirinke!
I asked her to join up on short notice and she agreed. I've been in PbP games with her for a few years now, and was glad I could find a familiar face willing to put up with my novice DMing  
Anyway, kirinke, add your character to the Rogue's Gallery when you get a chance and say hello to the team!


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2006)

Hiya all! Well this will be my first foray into the world of Bards, Rogues and high charisma characters, so it ought to be a fun ride to say the least. Here's to the slayage of monsters and bad-guys bent on acts of nee'r-do-wellism.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey, welcome aboard.  At this rate we'll have a complete rotation of characters


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2006)

As both Hyp and Maj well know, when I get into a game, it takes an adamintine two-by-four to pry me out of it.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2006)

Majin and Dhes will have some serious 'splaining to do if they choose to drop this game 

Edit: And I believe ae1vart0n is only taking a hiatus at the moment. His plans may have changed, but he's still welcome...


----------



## Majin (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome Kirinke

 

Lol, yea I can't foresee any reason that Dhes & I would ever drop the game so it looks like you're stuck with us Legildur, sorry.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 24, 2006)

I can live with that, Majin!

PS Who took the Ring of Protection after all that?  I've assumed Dowkan has the wooden shield.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2006)

Current Party Status:

Dusk Day XVI

Hrolf - 25/25 HP
Dowkan - 36/36 HP
Nae'talis - 16/16 HP
Sabriel - 12/12 HP

Loot List:

- Ring set with gray onyx (Protection +1) [Dowkan]
- Large wooden shield (+1) [Dowkan]
- (3) Outer God Holy Symbols
- A gnarled orange wand (Magic Missile 32 charges 1st) (Gluhchux) [Nae’talis]
- A set of bracers (Armor +1) [Nae’talis]
- A Pearl of Power (1st Level) [Nae’talis]

Scrolls
- Hold Portal [Nae’talis]
- Arcane Lock [Nae’talis]
- Darkness [Nae’talis]

Potions
- Cure Light Wounds [Dowkan]

Platinum - 7
Gold - 2081
Silver - 868
Copper - 1047

I too would be interested in knowing who the ring is going to go to...


----------



## Majin (Jul 24, 2006)

The ring would be great, but considering as Nae'talis has already gotten so much already, I wouldn't feel right taking yet another magic item. So I guess it's up for grabs.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2006)

Not that Sabriel has any say, but she could probly use it.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL! We all can use it.  I was more or less expecting Hrolf to take it up as Dowkan has the shield.  But if he didn't want it, then Dowkan would stick his stubby arm in the air and shout "Me! Me!".


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2006)

Couldn't help myself. Sparklies bring out the girl in me. Even make-believe sparklies.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't forget those holy symbols!
They have monetary value, and I'm sure the Tyrrans would be interested in investigating them. Even Syrriel would, when I think about it...


----------



## Legildur (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, I was wondering myself about those.  I figure that they are some clue to what's in the caves.


----------



## ae1vart0n (Jul 24, 2006)

After a discussion with Hipp, Hildor is gone.  I may try to rejoin later, with a character who will work better with the party.

I had hoped to say this myself before Hipp did, but alas, I was not near my computer this weekend (as is normal for my weekends).  But I thought I had told him I'd post on Monday?  Doesn't matter now.  Later all.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 24, 2006)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't remember a specific time being mentioned...

Happy Trails, ae1vart0n!


----------



## Dhes (Jul 24, 2006)

He look it’s Kirinke, Welcome. So if you’re the party Rogue, does that mean that you are the campaigns’ “Big Bad Evil Guy/Girl”.   
Hrolf would like to have the ring, but Hrolf has to do what “I” say so I would pass it on to Dowkan. He’s the main tank and should have the most protection.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2006)

Dhes said:
			
		

> He look it’s Kirinke, Welcome. So if you’re the party Rogue, does that mean that you are the campaigns’ “Big Bad Evil Guy/Girl”.
> Hrolf would like to have the ring, but Hrolf has to do what “I” say so I would pass it on to Dowkan. He’s the main tank and should have the most protection.




Naa. She's chaotic good. Not that she has any problems in lifting an errant pouch or two for the 'good of the group', she's mainly going to focus on her warbling skills. That's her story and she's sticking to it.


----------



## Majin (Jul 24, 2006)

Does Nae'talis notice that Sabriel is an Outsider? 

Knowledge (Planes) +9


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2006)

Nae'talis recognizes that Sabriel is far too comely to be a normal human and must be an Aasimar. Tracing her bloodline from there proves too difficult at a glance. He knows what she is, but not much else, in other words.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 25, 2006)

Too purdy for her own good is it? Heh. That silver hair'll getcha every time.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 9, 2006)

Would anybody have a problem with me fast-forwarding the party to the morning of Day XVII?
You've purchased what you can from Syrriel (two wands?) and Sabriel has placed an order for a MW set of Thieves Tools with Sunder. Everybody wakes up and heads towards the caves...or Chult. You know. Wherever.


----------



## Majin (Aug 9, 2006)

No problem here. Just waitin' in the wings until Nae'talis feels like opening his mouth again.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 9, 2006)

Two wands most definantly, at least that's my vote. Considering how low level our characters are, having that extra bit of healing will prove to be a life-saver for them. 

As for fast forwarding no problems here.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 10, 2006)

Two wands seems smart.  Except are we likely to burn through 50 charges THAT quickly?  Dowkan will have an aweful lot of scars if that is the case.  We could always come back and get the second wand (or the bag for that matter) later.

Anyway, Nae'talis' and Hrolf's money as far as Dowkan is concerned, so it is really up to them.  But if the DM is offering two wands, then they may be a reason for that


----------



## Legildur (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll be away for two days and likely without Internet access.  Hip, please NPC Dowkan in the interim.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 11, 2006)

Current Party Status:

Morning Day XVII

Hrolf - 25/25 HP
Dowkan - 36/36 HP
Nae'talis - 16/16 HP
Sabriel - 12/12 HP

Loot List:

- Ring set with gray onyx (Protection +1) [Dowkan]
- Large wooden shield (+1) [Dowkan]
- (3) Outer God Holy Symbols
- A set of bracers (Armor +1) [Nae’talis]
- A Pearl of Power (1st Level) [Nae’talis]

Scrolls
- Hold Portal [Nae’talis]
- Arcane Lock [Nae’talis]
- Darkness [Nae’talis]

Potions
- Cure Light Wounds [Dowkan]

Wands
- A straight bone white wand (Cure Light Wounds 50 charges) (Ameliorate) [Hrolf]
- A straight bone white wand (Cure Light Wounds 50 charges) (Repose)
- A gnarled orange wand (Magic Missile 32 charges 1st) (Gluhchux) [Nae’talis]

Platinum - 7
Gold - 956
Silver - 868
Copper - 1047

I pretty sure the DM's Guide says all wands are made with 50 charges... You guys are definitely buying them brand new. I suppose that's why I was surprised you guys wanted two.

Legildur: No problem.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 25, 2006)

Just want to clarify with that last round of battle:
The bee Hrolf summoned was there the whole time. It killed a kobold and died for its efforts. This brings back memories of my childhood when bumblebees would sting me unprovoked.
WHO'S LAUGHING NOW, BUMBLEBEES!?!


----------



## Legildur (Aug 25, 2006)

Obviously kobolds are more susceptible to bumblebee poison than are humans!


----------



## kirinke (Aug 25, 2006)

Bumblebees are evil. Wasps more so!
The only good bee is one that makes honey far away from me.


----------



## Dhes (Aug 28, 2006)

I don’t think I like the fact that you guys are bad mouthing my Bee’s.  
If any of you weekend clerics want to try the spell at home, the words are  “Candy man, Candy man, Candy man” Do this at midnight while looking in a mirror, if midnight is to late or you don’t have a mirror, Dial 1 for Tyr, and chant the first tree letters of the spell followed by chanting #.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 30, 2006)

~ Mapping the Dungeon ~

1st Chamber - Logbrag the Ogre's Abode
(small, kind of round, cave-feel)
Logbrag's cave leads directly into the 2nd Chamber

2nd Chamber - The Great Cavern
(big, ovalish, pond in the center, cavernous)
The Great Cavern has a three tunnels branching out from it (Majin and Dhes will remember two leading to deadends), with the third northern-most tunnel leading to the 3rd Chamber.

3rd Chamber - The River Crossing
(long from side to side, has an underground stream cutting it in half, cavernous)
The underground stream in this area flows to the 7th Chamber. The safe route in the north-east part of the cavern leads to the 4th Chamber

4th Chamber - The Ratting Cages
(small, circular, has a rat pen in the northwest part, cavernous)
The rat pen is essentially a separate room, but there was nothing in it besides dire rats. This chamber leads east through a tunnel to the 6th Chamber. The 5th Chamber is attached to the tunnel halfway between 4 and 6.

5th Chamber - Slazzik's Quarters
(small, oval, the lighted chamber Dowkan woke up in, cave-like)
Not much to be said about the 5th Chamber.

6th Chamber - The Barracks
(big, oval, rusty weapon racks scattered about, where Dowkan met the others, cavernous)
This chamber leads directly to the 7th Chamber through a tunnel to the southeast.

7th Chamber - The Docks
(small, circular, the stream runs through here too, waterfall off to the side)
The dock area leads east to the 8th Chamber via a tunnel carved out by the stream.

8th Chamber - The Great Lake
(big, oval, a rocky beach on either side, big lake in the middle, cavernous)
The fork in the road. The party choose to steer south to the Right Beach. The Left Beach is on the other side of the lake.

The Right Beach
(circular, cavernous, has a wall made out of boulders cutting it off from a tunnel leading east)
Where the party is now.

I know that all is kinda bland, but for the most part, the adventure is pretty linear (1st Level, go figure :\ ).
Let me know if you want some better description; I was really only going for the gist.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 4, 2006)

Map details are fine by me.

And just let me say, awesome opening description of the ghoul encounter!

Any xps for the kobolds?  The sooner Dowkan hits 4th level, the better off we'll all be    (his atk bonus jumps by 2, and damage by 3)


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks. Most of it comes from the adventure module, but I spike it enough so that it isn't plagarism.

The kobold encounter was a CR 3/4 (EL 2) split four ways. Dowkan currently has 3,225 XP. Don't forget, he received some XP for helping with the reconstruction of Silverdown.

This next encounter should help everyone in the XP department. Should you survive


----------



## Legildur (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, that Scorching Ray of Nae'talis' certainly got us off to a good start.....  I want to see what his speciality spell can do (not familiar with it).


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 5, 2006)

Aganazzar's Scorcher is a Forgotten Realms specific spell. It's potency will come in handy.

I've got Nae'talis readying Aganazzar's Scorcher.
Dowkan defending the wizard.
Hrolf buffing the fighter.
What about our bard?


----------



## kirinke (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry, been on my parent's computer at their house for the holiday weekend.  So my posts have been rather spotty these last few days. Well considering that most of her spells aren't exactly combative in nature, she's gonna be chunking arrows at the narsty ghouls and keeping well away from em as long as she can. If she has too, she'll wade into melee, but only as a very, very, very last resort.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 5, 2006)

Dhes: I don't think the sickened condition would affect your Turn Check, as your ability to turn comes more from your inner strength than your physical strength/condition.

I suppose if Legildur is alright with it (since I did say I would ignore its effects in this battle), I'll make Hrolf and Dowkan "sickened."
Dowkan will be sickened for 5 minutes and Hrolf for 6 minutes.

That's why you guys have those wands of Cure Light Wounds


----------



## Legildur (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm fine with it - Sickened more or less balanced by Bull's Strength in any case (only saving throws really changed for Dowkan)


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 4, 2006)

You guys are kidding me, right? You don't actually expect the DM to just _give_ you the loot, do you  
I've exposed too much information as it is...

Kirinke: Exalted may be a bit much, but by all means, run your ideas by the others too.
That's what this here Out Of Character thread is for, partner


----------



## Legildur (Oct 4, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> This next encounter should help everyone in the XP department. Should you survive



<sound of fingers tapping on the desk>....


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 4, 2006)

<awkward silence cast by a perplexed DM> 675 XP each?


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2006)

From what I understand about races with ECL, Sabriel will suffer a bit from being ECL +1 right? What would it be? 50% of the XP or 75% of the XP?


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure she gets the same amount of XP, but when the others reach Level 4 after acquiring 6000 XP, Sabriel will only be Level 3.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 4, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure she gets the same amount of XP, but when the others reach Level 4 after acquiring 6000 XP, Sabriel will only be Level 3.



I'm presuming that the template has a +1 LA and no racial HD involved, as ECl = character level + racial HD + LA.  So yes, at 6000xp, Sabriel would be a 4th level character with only 3 class levels.

Not that it applies here since experience is awarded based on ECL, technically, under 3.5E, higher level characters get less xps than lower level characters for the same encounter.  But we don't bother to discriminate in either of my live games, even though the correct method helps characters lagging behind because of character death (it gives them more experience).


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2006)

Ahh. Ok. Hmmm. As far as Sabriel's feats are concerned, I'm thinking of either developing her celestial heritage or going exalted, depending on how the story goes as well as based on GM approval.    

Hee.
I love Excel for calculating XP. Tis your bestus friend.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 5, 2006)

All:

I'm driving out to Indianna tomorrow for a friend's wedding. I'm going to be gone all weekend. Hold down the fort while I'm out.

Dhes: Hrolf healed 8 HP. Didn't have a d8 at work...


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 11, 2006)

No problem, Legildur. Things will probably be slow this week as I get the opening posts ready for the new IC thread.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 15, 2006)

Okay, I'm back... And I hope that new IC thread doesn't detract from our game!


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 16, 2006)

I was in New York this weekend; I'll have a post up this morning to move things along. The new thread won't start until the next time you guys rest...


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 19, 2006)

New IC thread will be forthcoming as soon as possible. I'm gonna be busy house-sitting for the next few days, so don't get anxious if we're quiet again


----------



## xmanii (Oct 20, 2006)

</lurk>

Heya hipp 

Can you put me down as an alt?

<lurk>


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 24, 2006)

Felicitations xmanii!
Of course I will; I'm glad others have an interest in the game.

Players,
I'm still here. Just busy. Don't panic...


----------



## Legildur (Oct 24, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Players,
> I'm still here. Just busy. Don't panic...



Not panicking, but symptoms of withdrawal are creeping up on me.  Particularly after that last flurry of activity......


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd hate to lose you, Legildur, but real life is far more important to me than the game.

All,
I'll be in New Jersey for the weekend. I'll try and have that new thread up Sunday.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 27, 2006)

Nah, no chance of losing me    Just itching to get back into a great game!


----------



## kirinke (Oct 27, 2006)

Still here as well....


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 30, 2006)

Obviously Sunday didn't work out :\ 

I'm glad you two are still committed. The game won't die; that's a promise.
Dhes, Majin, and I are all related and PbP is something of a mutual hobby for us (if that is any insurance for you...).
Just bear with me


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2006)

New Thread Here:
The Ancient Paths - Path II

I'll have the loot list updated and the current party status up tomorrow night.
By all means, carry the conversation from Path I into Path II, but remember that Path II is your starting point after resting.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 31, 2006)

Cool opening post!  And I think that the old thread had died a natural death     Bring on the action!


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2006)

Seperating the poor aasimar from the rest of the group huh? Meanie.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 1, 2006)

~ Current Party Status ~

Morning Day XVIII

Hrolf - 22/25 HP
Dowkan - 36/36 HP
Nae'talis - 16/16 HP
Sabriel - 12/12 HP

~ Loot List ~

Unidentified
- Black dragon-carved longsword
- Deo’s engagement ring

Items
- Ring set with gray onyx (Protection +1) [Dowkan]
- Large wooden shield (+1) [Dowkan]
- (3) Outer God Holy Symbols
- A set of bracers (Armor +1) [Nae’talis]
- A Pearl of Power (1st Level) [Nae’talis]

Scrolls
- Hold Portal [Nae’talis]
- Arcane Lock [Nae’talis]
- Darkness [Nae’talis]

Potions
- Cure Light Wounds [Dowkan]

Wands
- A straight bone white wand (Cure Light Wounds 50 charges) (Ameliorate) [Hrolf]
- A straight bone white wand (Cure Light Wounds 50 charges) (Repose)
- A gnarled orange wand (Magic Missile 32 charges 1st) (Gluhchux) [Nae’talis]

Moneys
Platinum - 7
Gold - 984
Silver - 920
Copper - 1047

All: Let me give you the write-up on that longsword...
"The longsword is kept in a battered, rotting leather scabbard. It is a longsword crafted from an unidentifiable black metal that sheens dark blue in the light. Its pommel is an elaborate sculpture of a black dragon. The wyrm's tail extends from the pommel's lower end, while its head extends above the hand guard."


----------



## Majin (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi all, sorry for holding things up for so long, but I've really been laid up pretty badly lately. A close bout with borderline laryngitis and the worst sinus head cold I've ever had have been bad enough, but I have been unable to get the rest I've needed, considering it is coming up on finals week and there are many projects for school that need to be finished. My current estimate to when I will be available to get back to things is Tuesday, so please be patient a little while longer and wait for me till then. Thanks guys!


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 11, 2006)

Patience is a Virtue.
Hopefully we can get a better post rate out of Dhes while he's in the States though


----------



## kirinke (Dec 11, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> ~ Current Party Status ~
> 
> All: Let me give you the write-up on that longsword...
> "The longsword is kept in a battered, rotting leather scabbard. It is a longsword crafted from an unidentifiable black metal that sheens dark blue in the light. Its pommel is an elaborate sculpture of a black dragon. The wyrm's tail extends from the pommel's lower end, while its head extends above the hand guard."




Sweet! Pretty sword... Me likes. Sabriel will keep the sword I think, unless something unforseen comes up.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 12, 2006)

Wrong longsword, kirinke.
The longsword you found was the dwarven masterwork. The black dragon longsword was the magical blade found in the ghast's treasure trove and is still unidentified.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 12, 2006)

LOL!  Two decent blades. And neither one likely to be used by Dowkan! Although the dwarven longsword could make a useful backup weapon in a pinch...


----------



## kirinke (Dec 12, 2006)

Lol Sorry.
Still, the dwarven masterwork is a nice blade. Twill be even nicer when Sabriel earns enough cash to magick it properly.  

Be careful with that black dragon longsword . It could be cursed you know....   
As soon as Sabriel gets back to civilization she's going to have the sword detected for evil. Magick wise, it's just a sword. But.....


----------



## Legildur (Dec 12, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> As soon as Sabriel gets back to civilization she's going to have the sword detected for evil. Magick wise, it's just a sword. But.....



Well, Hrolf would be able to manage that for you (detect evil) when he rememorises his spells..... maybe he already has one in anticipation given that we found the sword prior to resting?


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 12, 2006)

I was a little surprised Sabriel left her own masterwork longsword back where she found the dwarven one :\
Would Dowkan have picked it up, Legildur? I'd hate for you guys to leave something like that behind...


----------



## Legildur (Dec 12, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> I was a little surprised Sabriel left her own masterwork longsword back where she found the dwarven one :\
> Would Dowkan have picked it up, Legildur? I'd hate for you guys to leave something like that behind...



Dowkan absolutely would have picked it up... assuming he noticed, of course.  A dwarven warrior tends to have an eye for nice weapons, and a masterwork longsword would certainly qualify in that category.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, she had some good reasons not to take two blades with her.

One, Sabriel had no idea where she was at the time and being loaded down with unnessisary gear would not be the brightest idea, especially trapezing through unknown caves and tunnels. Plus, at the time, she wanted some additional marker (besides the watermark) that she had been there if she couldn't find the others and one that she hoped her unknown assailents wouldn't pick up on. Luckily, they found each other rather quickly. If they manage to get back, she'll pick it up, if not, she still has a much nicer masterwork blade to fall back on. So in her mind, she doesn't really loose much.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm waiting on Dhes  
Hop on Majin's computer and post or I'll assume Hrolf jumps into the water for a swim while the others prepare to fight a stampede of kobolds


----------



## Legildur (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, run with it.  It's been long enough.  Bring on the carnage!


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd rather you go on hiatus than you drop out completely, Dhes. If that's an option, choose the former.
It's going to be a stretch to work Hrolf's disappearance into the game, but the adventure is so oddball-Lovecraftian that just about anything will fit.
Everyone just go through the battle like you usually would; I'll have the first battle post out tonight.
Dhes, you'll know when your door to oblivion opens  

Xmanii is the current alt and I have invited Verbatim back into the game.
We'll need a full-time healer and I personally feel we'll need a full-time Rogue. Does anybody have anything to add?
I don't want kirinke to feel like you're being replaced :\ 
How's morale?


----------



## kirinke (Dec 20, 2006)

No problems there with having a full time healer or rogue. I'd like Sabriel to mainly focus in on her bardic abilities, hoping maybe to go exalted as the time goes by. And no, I'm not considering Vow of Poverty. Lol. Me likes my characters to have stuff.. Shiny, sparkly stuff is good.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm cool with any changes.  Just looking forward to progressing the game (and cutting a swathe through the kobold ranks).


----------



## xmanii (Dec 21, 2006)

After some thought and looking at what all is on my plate, I won't be able to join in at this time.  

I'll still be lurking though


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 21, 2006)

Let me know if you change your mind, xmanii!

You heard it here, Verbatim. We're gonna need a full-time healer.
I know you were looking forward to that spellthief :\


----------



## Legildur (Dec 21, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> You heard it here, Verbatim. We're gonna need a full-time healer.



Only if we get hit!


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't remind me  

Seriously though, I've been making the encounters HARDER than the adventure calls out. You guys are really lucky.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 21, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Don't remind me
> 
> Seriously though, I've been making the encounters HARDER than the adventure calls out. You guys are really lucky.



Certainly the 3rd level fighter having a +2 equivalent waraxe is helping some!


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 21, 2006)

That should even out eventually; I've always had trouble finding magical dwarven waraxes...
That +2 equivalent won't look so tough up against a young adult white dragon


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a cleric idea in mind, but if anyone has any thoughts they would like to lob out on the style of priest, now is the chance.

Otherwise I am breaking out a dwarven priest of war and strength...


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 22, 2006)

Rygus the Hammer 
Male, Gold Dwarf, Cleric of Grumbar, 3rd Level
Medium Size, 4'0" tall, 151 wt, 70 yrs. old
Reddish Brown hair, Brown eyes, Gold tinted skin
Alignment: Neutral Good
Region: Spine of the World

Str 16 (+3)  
Dex 8 (-1)   (-2 rcl) 
Con 14 (+2) (+2 rcl)
Int 10 (+0) 
Wis 16 (+3) 
Cha 12 (+1) 

HPs: 26 (3d8+6)
AC: 19 (-1 Dex, +8 Armor, +2 Shield,)
Touch: 9, Flat: 19 
Init: +3
BAB +2, Grap +4
Speed 20 (base 20, load 86.5 (76/153/230), heavy armor)
Fort +5, Ref +0, Will +8

+7 Melee, MW Warhammer, 1d8+3, 20/x3

Languages: Dwarf, Common

Skills: Max: 6/cc 3 (Total Skill Points: 12)

Concentration +8/+12 if defensive casting (6 ranks)
Heal +6/+8 with kit (3 ranks)
Knowledge (Religion) +3 (3 ranks)

Feats
-Improved Init – Bonus from Time Domain
-Martial Weapon Proficiency, Warhammer – Bonus from Metal Domain
-Weapon Focus, Warhammer – Bonus from Metal Domain
-Bullheaded – Bonus Regional Feat (+2 Will saves, can not be shaken)
-Combat Casting – 1st lvl Priest (+4 Concentration when casting spells on the defensive)
-Shielded Casting – 3rd lvl Priest (As long as shield is equipped, caster does not provoke an attack of opportunity when casting in melee)

Dwarven Traits
-60’ Darkvision
-+2 to all saves vs spells and spell-like effects and poisons.
-Stonecunning
-+2 to all Craft skill checks with metal or stone.
-+2 to all Appraise checks that have to do with stone or metal items.
-+1 to all Attack rolls against Aberrations.
-+4 Dodge bonus against Giants.

Cleric Abilities
Proficient with all Simple Weapons and all types of Armor and Shields,
except Tower Shields.
Can cast divine spells.
Metal Domain – free Martial Weapon Proficiency and Weapon
Focus with hammer of your choice. 
Time Domain – free Improved Init Feat. 
Turn Undead
Spontaneous Casting of Cure spells.
Cannot cast Evil spells. 

Spells Per Day 4/3+1/2+1 

Spells Prepared
0th- Guidance, Detect Magic x2, Create Water, 
1st- Divine Favor, True Strike (domain), Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon
2nd- Bull’s Strength, Spiritual Weapon, Heat Metal

Equipment:
MW Warhammer (belt right, 8 wt) (regional item)
MW Plate (worn, 50 wt) 1,650 gp (AB: +8, MD: +1, ACP: -5, Spd: 20)
MW Heavy Steel Shield (left arm, 15 wt) 170 gp (AB: +2, ACP: -1)
MW Potion belt (10 slots) 60 gp
 - Oil of Magic Weapon x2 100gp
 - Shield of Faith Potion x2 (+2) 100gp
Explorers Outfit (worn, 0 wt)
Granite Holy Symbol of Grumbar (worn 1 wt) 25 gp 
Belt Pouch (belt front, 0.5 wt) 1 gp
Spell Component Pouch (belt left, 2 wt) 5 gp
Backpack (center back, 2 wt) 2 gp
Healer’s kit (top of pack, 1 wt) 50gp
Bedroll (below backpack, 5 wt) 1 sp
Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 wt) 1 gp
Flint & Steel (backpack, 0 wt) 1 gp
Trail Rations- 6 days (backpack, 6 wt) 3 gp
Winter Blanket (backpack, 3 wt) 5 sp
Scroll Case (backpack, 0.5 wt) 1 gp
  -4 Scrolls of Cure Light Wounds 100gp
  -1 Scroll Lesser Restoration 175gp
50’ Hemp Rope (backpack, 10 wt) 1 gp
Grappling Hook (backpack, 4 wt) 1 gp
Empty Sack (backpack, 0.5 wt) 1 sp


Coins- 278 in a mixture coin and trade gems

Background:

Sent to assist the Shield dwarves in the cleaning of Mithril Hall, Rygus had his first taste of battle after the drow had been purged and the orcs and other denizens from the dark sought to come in to fill the void. For the past decade, Rygus has patrolled the halls using Grumbar’s gifts and the strength of his arm to keep the mines a safe place. 

Personality:

Rygus takes his job as a Warden very serious and his faith to Grumbar even more so. Seeing his race as being born from Moradin’s will and Grumbar’s blessings, Rygus sees no problem in serving a deity that some would associate as belonging outside of the dwarven pantheon. Leaving the heavy debates on philosophy to those who can no longer serve as Wardens, Rygus combines his physical strengths and divine abilities to their maximum effect. He is well aware there are others who are stronger and smarter than he is, but he also knows they can fall to a well-placed hammer strike as surely as any other foe.

Appearance:

Rygus is an average sized dwarf, and is usually found walking the earthen caverns near his clan garbed in his plate armor with his hammer and shield at the ready. The shield and breastplate of his armor have the mountain of Grumbar worked into it. His armor, shield and hammer are all of exquisite dwarven artisanship and were awarded to him for the services he has proved in defense of clan and kin. Rygus keeps his cut short and covered by his helm, but his one concession to vanity is his beard, which he wears long, braided and tucked into his belt to keep it out of the way. Across his back, he wears his battered and dusty pack and his boots, like his pack, are worn from trudging up and down the halls looking for those who would harm his clan.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 23, 2006)

I hear by hand over Tyr’s torch of justice to Rygus, most noble of follower of Grumbar


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 23, 2006)

Does this mean you are going to stop being the loot collector??? I suck at that type of paperwork..


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 24, 2006)

If you feel a Balor is a bit far-fetched, just ask and I will be happy to disillusion you to what is going on  

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 24, 2006)

Not until someone screams out "You shall not pass!!!"


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 24, 2006)

EXACTLY


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 24, 2006)

Before I forget...

Merry Christmas everyone...or Happy Festivus if that is your preference...


----------



## kirinke (Dec 24, 2006)

Lol. I'm at my folks house in Port Lavaca, so Merry Christmas, happy honikah and to all season's greetings.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 24, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Not until someone screams out "You shall not pass!!!"



Consider it my Christmas gift to the party.   

Happy holiday to everyone.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 24, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Consider it my Christmas gift to the party.
> 
> Happy holiday to everyone.




But just for the record...it totally fits the dwarven mindset. I think our chars are going to get along quite well...


----------



## Legildur (Dec 25, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> But just for the record...it totally fits the dwarven mindset. I think our chars are going to get along quite well...



Yeah, I thought so as well.  I'm looking forward to your character coming on board.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 25, 2006)

I'll be away for a few days and unlikely to have net access. Hip, can you please NPC Dowkan in the meantime. He will sacrifice himself to slow the 'Balor' enough for the others to escape. At least that is what he thinks he is doing


----------



## kirinke (Dec 25, 2006)

Sabriel did the intelligent thing. She took to her heels.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 25, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Sabriel did the intelligent thing. She took to her heels.




I guess it would be to be the chosen one of the cosmos if you were turned into bard toothpaste...or it could just be because bards are nancy-girls by default instead of the stern strength of the mountains like dwarves are..


----------



## kirinke (Dec 25, 2006)

Wellll. She is a girl and a bard/theif and right low level to boot. Not a whole lotta hit points there. And I was thinking hmmm. What would I do in that situation. 

Run Screaming.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 2, 2007)

No worries, guys. We should be back in the full swing of things once the holiday season wraps up.
Hopefully it'll be the last big pause until I go to Spain in March...


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2007)

Ready to reswing when you are boss.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 8, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Ready to reswing when you are boss.



Seconded.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 8, 2007)

Fifthed.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 10, 2007)

Had a bit of a surprise come up in RL.
The game has seemed to run a lot slower than I would have originally liked; I hope everyone is alright with that.
I'll be sure to post tonight, to the demise of poor Hrolf.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 10, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Had a bit of a surprise come up in RL.
> The game has seemed to run a lot slower than I would have originally liked; I hope everyone is alright with that.
> I'll be sure to post tonight, to the demise of poor Hrolf.



I hope the surprise is of the good kind.

And what about Hrolf? I though Dowkan was going to make himself the sacrificial lamb to allow Hrolf to escape? (hoping that it is just another bad dream, of course, as I'm enjoying Dowkan and the game).


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 10, 2007)

It's a surprise of a different kind. Some might call it bad, some might call it good. It depends on your mood.

Check the initiative again


----------



## Legildur (Jan 10, 2007)

Ahhhh, I suspect pregnancy....


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 10, 2007)

I said check the initiative not your intuition


----------



## kirinke (Jan 10, 2007)

Pity Sabriel failed her save vs. being scared out of her wits. Lol.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 12, 2007)

I have no prob with the game moving as fast or slow as you want it to boss. We will move at your pace and enjoy it as best we can from there. Now all you need to do is poke Majin with the RL stick to get him back on here as well.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 12, 2007)

He _is_ mind-bogglingly lazy, isn't he... 

Well, there you go, Majin. Verbatim's callin' you out.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 12, 2007)

And let's make it a sharp stick to poke him with, shall we?


----------



## Majin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey guys, I have been going for awhile now haven't I? Rich's issue aside there have been a few other things that have popped up within the family that needed tending to. As well as a good deal of procrastination. I've got a semester from hell coming up leading up to graduation and have decided to put my DM duties in my own game I'm running on hold until that is taken care of, but have decided to stay on as best I can as a PC in this game and V's. 

Sorry again for the absence, your favorite arrogant mage has returned!


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 24, 2007)

~ Current Party Status ~

Morning Day XVIII

Dowkan - 29/36 HP
Nae'talis - 16/16 HP
Rygus - 26/26 HP
Sabriel - 2/12 HP

~ Loot List ~

Unidentified
- Black dragon-carved longsword
- Deo’s engagement ring
- Rune-inlaid buckler

Items
- Ring set with gray onyx (Protection +1) [Dowkan]
- Large wooden shield (+1) [Dowkan]
- (18) Outer God Holy Symbols
- A set of bracers (Armor +1) [Nae’talis]
- A Pearl of Power (1st Level) [Nae’talis]

Scrolls
- Hold Portal [Nae’talis]
- Arcane Lock [Nae’talis]
- Darkness [Nae’talis]

Potions
- Cure Light Wounds [Dowkan]

Wands
- A straight bone white wand (Cure Light Wounds 50 charges) (Repose)
- A gnarled orange wand (Magic Missile 32 charges 1st) (Gluhchux) [Nae’talis]

Gems
- Large diamond
- (6) Gem coins

Moneys
Platinum - 7
Gold - 984
Silver - 920
Copper - 1047

Sabriel is definitely hurting at the moment. I'd say her leg is probably broken.
The good news, kirinke, is that that black-dragon longsword is up for grabs  
Nae'talis will probably want to run a quick Detect Magic over those unidentified items to see if they're even magical or not...


----------



## Legildur (Jan 24, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Sabriel is definitely hurting at the moment. I'd say her leg is probably broken.



Sabriel can use the Wand of Cure Light Wounds on herself!  Or was Hrolf carrying that? Otherwise I guess Dowkan would give her his Potion of Cure Light Wounds.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 24, 2007)

Or if properly parlayed...perhaps the new priest will take a look..


----------



## Legildur (Jan 24, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Or if properly parlayed...perhaps the new priest will take a look..



That'll be tough given Dowkan's Charisma!


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 24, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> That'll be tough given Dowkan's Charisma!




Nah..it be two dwarves talking t' each other...they be used t' straight forward questions and thinkin'.

Besides, it won't be the asking that will be hard..it will be the tithing that will make ye all flinch..


----------



## kirinke (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't think Sabriel was carrying a wand of cure light wounds.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 25, 2007)

Right, Hrolf took the Wand of Cure Light Wounds he was carrying with him. I figure I've been plenty generous with you guys thus far and you won't miss it that much since you guys bought another one anyway. If you check the Loot List you'll see that I don't have anyone down as carrying it (I don't know who is carrying it). I assumed Sabriel would be the one, having Use Magic Device as a class skill and the ability to cast Cure Light Wounds, but I didn't want to put it down until I knew for sure.
In other words: her condition should be easy to fix


----------



## Legildur (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, given it is on her spell list, I would assume she would be carrying it as (as you reminded me) we bought one for Hrolf to use already, and it would make sense to split them up - just in case your cleric gets sucked through a portal.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 27, 2007)

Not trying to meta-game, but someone should take the sword. I understand Kirinke not wanting to put on the enchanted buckler just yet, OOC wise at least, but leaving anything that might better our chances should be considered.

Also if you don't grab that diamond Majin, I will kick your butt both IC and OOC..


----------



## kirinke (Jan 27, 2007)

Alright, Sabriel will pick up the sword and the diamond lol. She's a thief after all.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 27, 2007)

A diamond to her is loot...a diamond to a priest is a raise dead and a diamond to a mage is stoneskin. I think you may just want to count yourself lucky with the sword and shield..  

Also don't take it personally that Rygus isn't addressing you, but until proven otherwise is going to assume you all follow him and why address the help when you can talk to the boss.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 27, 2007)

Lol. Too true. But she isn't just gonna let it lie..... If the priest or mage wants it, she'll hand it over. But it isn't in her to let a diamond go to waste.    

Still the sword and buckler are yummy.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 27, 2007)

So mote it be...


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 27, 2007)

Just stopping in to mention the sword and engagement ring radiate magical energy. The shield does not however. Sorry.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 27, 2007)

No apologies needed..the shield is still at least MW quality right?

And I will wait a fight or two before I stake my claim on anything larger than the coins to sacrifice...

So are we assuming the jilly..er I mean bard has the wand of CLW?


----------



## kirinke (Jan 27, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> No apologies needed..the shield is still at least MW quality right?
> 
> And I will wait a fight or two before I stake my claim on anything larger than the coins to sacrifice...
> 
> So are we assuming the jilly..er I mean bard has the wand of CLW?




Lol. I really think that if the good priest mentioned his opins, he'd find a longsword and axe lodged in some rather unfortunant bodily regions that shouldn't have such sharp things lodged within.    

As far as the wand, yeh, she'll have no problem with carrying it. However, she's still going to wait on using the buckler, because even though it might not radiate magic, it might be some sort of evil thing. Which if you think about it, we should be detecting for both evil and magic. Cuz the two can be mutually exclusive.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 27, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Lol. I really think that if the good priest mentioned his opins, he'd find a longsword and axe lodged in some rather unfortunant bodily regions that shouldn't have such sharp things lodged within.
> 
> As far as the wand, yeh, she'll have no problem with carrying it. However, she's still going to wait, because even though it might not radiate magic, it might be some sort of evil thing. Which if you think about it, we should be detecting for both evil and magic. Cuz the two can be mutually exclusive.




The fun of playing a dwarf's dwarf in a group where there has been no true intros, leaving me with the fun of making up the roles as I go.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 27, 2007)

Hee. Got a point there.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 29, 2007)

~ Current Party Status ~

Morning Day XVIII

Dowkan - 25/36 HP
Nae'talis - 16/16 HP
Rygus - 26/26 HP
Sabriel - 12/12 HP

~ Loot List ~

Unidentified
- Black dragon-carved longsword (faint Transmutation & Necromancy aura) [Sabriel]
- Deo’s engagement ring (faint Conjuration aura) [Dowkan]

Items
- Ring set with gray onyx (Protection +1) [Dowkan]
- Large wooden shield (+1) [Dowkan]
- (30) Outer God Holy Symbols
- A set of bracers (Armor +1) [Nae’talis]
- A Pearl of Power (1st Level) [Nae’talis]
- Rune-inlaid buckler

Scrolls
- Hold Portal [Nae’talis]
- Arcane Lock [Nae’talis]
- Darkness [Nae’talis]

Potions
- Cure Light Wounds [Dowkan]

Wands
- A straight bone white wand (Cure Light Wounds 46 charges) (Repose) [Sabriel]
- A gnarled orange wand (Magic Missile 32 charges 1st) (Gluhchux) [Nae’talis]

Gems
- Large diamond [Nae'talis]
- (6) Gem coins [Rygus]

Moneys
Platinum - 7
Gold - 984
Silver - 920
Copper - 1047

Sabriel heals herself for 7 HP using the wand.
Just to clarify: the longsword and ring the party had already found showed up magical to Nae'talis. No new items have magical properties.
Let me know who's carrying the buckler, engagement ring, and longsword (Sabriel?).


----------



## Legildur (Jan 29, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Unidentified
> - Black dragon-carved longsword (magical)
> - Deo’s engagement ring (magical)



What type of magic do these items radiate? (assuming Nae'talis passed his spellcraft check, of course).


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 30, 2007)

The sword radiates a faint aura of Necromancy and Transmutation and the ring radiates a faint aura of Conjuration. Don't get your hopes up


----------



## kirinke (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol. Well, Sabriel isn't going to touch either until they're properly identified. Hmmm Does her bardic knowledge tell them anything interesting on the magical goodies and on the rune/bejeweled buckler? 

I know I'm being awfully paranoid, but it wouldn't hurt to cast detect evil on our things, just to be on the safe side. Cuz, like I said before, the two aren't mutually inclusive.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't think you can use the bardic thing on the buckler, at least not hoping to get more than phantom memories at best of its owner, depending on if Hipp wants the bardic knowledge to be a quasi-empathy thing as I have seen it done before. With the other magical items, I think you might stand a better chance of it working in the "classical" sense, but still think emp route may work better with minor enchanted items.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 30, 2007)

Upon investigating the rune inscriptions on the buckler, Sabriel can tell they are most definitely strong Dwarven words. Judging by the quality of the shield, she surmises that the piece was most likely an heirloom handed down through many generations; it's much older than her reckoning anyway.
Things like: Strength, Diligence, Honor, et cetera can be read by anyone that speaks Dwarven.
I'm going to ask that you make an IC post if you want Sabriel to examine the ring or sword; I can't explain why she would be looking at them now...

It might be awhile before you guys come across someone to cast Detect Evil 

Edit: I might be using Bardic Knowledge wrong, but I think of it as a sort of Lore skill. She can use it on anything, but the "reading" varies greatly depending on how much history it actually has and how good her check is.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, first chance, right now, they're busy. Lol


----------



## Legildur (Jan 30, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> The sword radiates a faint aura of Necromancy and Transmutation and the ring radiates a faint aura of Conjuration. Don't get your hopes up



I shan't. But I'm from the school where it is preferable to be using the items rather than leaving them idle.  Besides, you never know when they could come in handy, even if inadvertently.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 30, 2007)

I agree with Leg here. In the old Gold box games we did the "Equip/Unequip" test. If we could remove it, then we pressed on until we could get it ID'd. If we couldn't we restored the last save and dropped the item as quickly as possible..

As I know we can't do the latter, I saw we use it and deal with any negative side effects IC as they happen. Just my two coppers on that...

On the BK, using it as Lore works just as well, but sometimes, IMO, there just isn't any way a bard would have heard about "x" item and the best way we found to explain it was just the bard read the aura of the item itself, much like a detect magic, but with the strength of the read reflected in the +/- outcome of the roll.

In your game though, I will back your play on how you want it to work.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 30, 2007)

And as far as being busy, feel free to hope in so I can make another "Dowkan's jilly" post..


----------



## kirinke (Jan 30, 2007)

By jilly I assume that means ahh girlfriend (polite term). Hee. I think the relationship is more along the lines older brother/younger sister at the min.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 30, 2007)

While you are reading the correct term for concubine, I understand OOC what the relationship is, but again IC, all Rygus knows is what he sees, and as he admitted complex thought has never been his forte.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 30, 2007)

Rofl. I knew whatcha meant! I was bein politically correct lol!


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 30, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Rofl. I knew whatcha meant! I was bein politically correct lol!




I think you were being Morrus' Grandma correct, but all the same I wanted to assure you there were socially acceptable alternatives to what you knew to be there.

And while I mean it only as a bit of RPing text to his thoughts, if I do cross a line, please let me know as I do not want to offend, even by accident.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 30, 2007)

Naa, tis ok. It's funny!


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, lets get a final decision on the usage of the unidentified items. Use now or wait?
Nae'talis can always Identify them.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll take that as a Use Now, Legildur?


----------



## Legildur (Jan 31, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> I'll take that as a Use Now, Legildur?



If the others agree/allow (as it is not in his possession right now) then sure.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 31, 2007)

"That DM, he sure is being persistent about using the items. Something's up..."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, anything with necromancy attached to it is subject to further scrutinty.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2007)

Or the DM could just want to know for his excel sheet to keep track of things. *Refusing to see the black storm clouds gathering in the caves*


----------



## kirinke (Jan 31, 2007)

Trust not the DM or the words 'coast is clear', for both lead to tragedy.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, I don't even know who's carrying them...

After how generous I've been


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2007)

All I can assure you is that Rygus only has the 6 gem coins. How long he keeps them may come into question, but for now he has them.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 31, 2007)

So, did Sabriel or Nae'talis give the engagement ring to Dowkan or not?  If yes, then he puts it on and goes hunting kobolds.  If not, he scowls and then goes hunting kobolds.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2007)

I vote yes on the ring, and then the smiting of kobolds, or Forsaken. Either will do nicely for his XP total...


----------



## kirinke (Jan 31, 2007)

I know Sabriel doesn't have it. She's the cautious type when it comes to magical gear. (A little knowledge about curses and the effects can do that to one  )


----------



## Legildur (Jan 31, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> I know Sabriel doesn't have it. She's the cautious type when it comes to magical gear. (A little knowledge about curses and the effects can do that to one  )



Then my guess is that Nae'talis had it in his possession (or close enough) for the Detect Magic.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Then my guess is that Nae'talis had it in his possession (or close enough) for the Detect Magic.




Even so, it could have just as easily been in your hands moments later. With a little wink and nod, it can remain on his left digit with Dowkan throwing caution to the wind and slipping it on.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol. Let's handwave it. Dowkan has it for better or worse.  And you can bet Sabriel wouldn't put that thing on her finger unless she knew what it was about.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 31, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Lol. Let's handwave it. Dowkan has it for better or worse.  And you can bet Sabriel wouldn't put that thing on her finger unless she knew what it was about.



I'll wait for Nae'talis to chime in.


----------



## Majin (Feb 1, 2007)

If you wish to test fate so enthusiastically, Nae'talis is never one to keep a man from slipping the noose around his own neck. Go for it


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 1, 2007)

Did someone order some strings attached? In the spirit of LoTR (this is actually what inspired the whole Balrog thing):
Upon placing the ring on his finger, Dowkan is cursed. He will become obsessively attached to the ring, unable to part with it and aggressive towards anyone that tries to make him. Once a day he will have to succeed at a Will save or gradually become more Chaotic Evil. Dowkan won't be aware of this change.
Dowkan won't allow the ring to be Identified at this point (because that would involve him removing the ring and giving it to someone else). It has no benefits, but it does have Nystul's Magical Aura cast on it so to a novice wizard, it will appear as a Ring of Sustenance.
Casting Detect Evil on it will show that it is strongly Evil. It can be removed by conventional curse-removal methods or by wearing a true Ring of Sustenance.

I think it'll be a good RPing opportunity


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 14, 2007)

Still here. Busy week of romance


----------



## Legildur (Feb 15, 2007)

What's the distance between Dowkan and the elite Kobold warriors?


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 16, 2007)

Roughly four squares. Chargeable  
The tunnel widens as it comes to the opening, mind you. Staying back now would prevent all six kobolds getting around you. Only two would be able to fight where the party is now (shoulder to shoulder). Dowkan has that wonderful cleave though...


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2007)

I recommend the two dwarves form the wall of living steel and death and send those buggers packing...


----------



## kirinke (Feb 16, 2007)

I second the motion! Sabriel will happily provide the arrow distraction. Even though lately my characters have had sucky luck with the pointy-tipped flying thingies called arrows. Drat it.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2007)

Kirinke: Not to crush the moment, but you can only do one action at a time...do you want to inspire this round, or attack?


----------



## kirinke (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry, inspire this round, attack with an arrow next was my plan. I figure she's going to use what little spells she has to help the group as best as she can and that inspire courage seems to help a good bit.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 16, 2007)

Sabriel has already used her Bardic Music ability "today"...


----------



## kirinke (Feb 16, 2007)

Alrighty. Then she fires the arrows.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I've mentioned but I just want to remind everyone that I'm heading to Spain next Friday and won't get back until the 12th.
We should have this battle wrapped up before my brief hiatus. There isn't too much more to this adventure, when I look at it on paper, either.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 21, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> There isn't too much more to this adventure, when I look at it on paper, either.



I hope that doesn't mean the end of this game!!!


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 21, 2007)

Nope, I just don't have anything lined up at the moment. After the adventure there will probably be some downtime IC anyway, so while you guys are stocking up on things I'll figure something out.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 21, 2007)

Schweet..as the dwarven butt kicking is just beginning in earnest, so when I can start crafting things will really get rolling. *points to gauntlets of ogre power*


----------



## Legildur (Feb 22, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> *points to gauntlets of ogre power*



Did you point to 2 pairs???


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 22, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Did you point to 2 pairs???




I may have already had to dispatch Dowken to Moradin's Halls by then, but if you survive the vile enchantment of the ring, we shall talk..


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 22, 2007)

This is the current health of the party for those of you keeping tabs at home:

Dowkan - 25/36 HP
Nae'talis - 7/16 HP
Rygus - 26/26 HP
Sabriel - 5/12 HP


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 22, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> This is the current health of the party for those of you keeping tabs at home:
> 
> Dowkan - 25/36 HP
> Nae'talis - 7/16 HP
> ...




Now if we could only get another combat round to go along with these numbers..


----------



## kirinke (Feb 22, 2007)

Darn it, still hurting then. Well Sabriel is going to zap herself with the wand, then keep the others alive with it. Right now, the dice gods are so not with her as regards to her bow an arrow.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 22, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Darn it, still hurting then. Well Sabriel is going to zap herself with the wand, then keep the others alive with it. Right now, the dice gods are so not with her as regards to her bow an arrow.




Yeah..it must be a rough life being a non-dwarf...and a jilly story teller to boot..


----------



## kirinke (Feb 23, 2007)

.

Aye, especially underground where the stories are right lethal at that.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 23, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Aye, especially underground where the stories are right lethal at that.




Well...I will bet my hammer against your bow and stories any day of the week..


----------



## kirinke (Feb 23, 2007)

Hay, no stackin the deck there! Specially when the dice gods are having a right good time with Sabriel's non-existant luck.    :\


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 13, 2007)

Back!
I'll have a post out before the weekend; I just need to get things straightened out now that I'm back in the States.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 22, 2007)

It's looking like we're dying-out here...


----------



## Legildur (Mar 22, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> It's looking like we're dying-out here...



Mmmm, I thought we were waiting on you.... but I could be wrong???


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 27, 2007)

:\ 
I'm gonna have to pull the plug. Thanks for your loyalty, Legildur.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn!! Ah well, I enjoyed it while it lasted.  Thanks for your time and effort. And to the other players.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 27, 2007)

Drat. All well. Hope we can play again somewhere.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 28, 2007)

Hip, was there a reason you can share with us for having to pull the plug?


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, I'm pretty sure Verbatim isn't interested anymore and Majin is burdened with college work, so that means half of the players aren't posting. I was just recently laid off from my job too, so I'm gonna be a little busy until I can find another one  
I'm not disappearing off of ENWorld or anything and I might put another game together in the future (possibly higher level?), but this game has had too much rotation in the players and it's getting hard for me to explain it in-game :\


----------



## Legildur (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the job. Good luck on that.  But I take your point about the player rotation. Once again, thanks for DMing. I certainly enjoyed it.


----------

